# Shot Sequence



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

My shot happens- that's all there is to it. From the arrow twirl to going to count x's, my shot process is at a point where my conscious thoughts are on whatever I choose(the music I have playin, stuff for work, what plans I have with my GF, etc). I don't overthink the process, it happens and I just put the dot in the middle


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I always seem to play a song in my head when I get in a groove, especially indoor. I know how my shot happens and im not looking to change that, just kind of curious, I guess, to how you think during the shot sequence.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

For me. I just walk up not paying much attention to anything. Make sure my foot is right across the edge of the line. Keep thinking of just shooting 1 more X or what ever I am shooting, keep looking at one thing the whole way until anchored and then just keep thinking of only shooting one more X every shot I do no matter how many shots I take.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good topic, but I'm not going to bore you with my shot sequence as its straight out of "Core Archery" I pay most particular attention to my bow hand position and front shoulder, I try to relax but 99% of the time I can't relax I'm a very high strung individual. The other thing is that if I'm shooting a hinge it had better click as soon as I come into anchor and the string touches my nose and then it's usually in the X.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Good topic, but I'm not going to bore you with my shot sequence as its straight out of "Core Archery" I pay most particular attention to my bow hand position and front shoulder, I try to relax but 99% of the time I can't relax I'm a very high strung individual. The other thing is that if I'm shooting a hinge it had better click as soon as I come into anchor and the string touches my nose and then it's usually in the X.


 So don't relax , your not going to be relaxed shooting for the tittle of World Champion Archery Master -


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> For me. I just walk up not paying much attention to anything. Make sure my foot is right across the edge of the line. Keep thinking of just shooting 1 more X or what ever I am shooting, keep looking at one thing the whole way until anchored and then just keep thinking of only shooting one more X every shot I do no matter how many shots I take.


so hows that working out for ya ?


----------



## s-curri6 (Jun 11, 2014)

I get my stance, knock my arrow, exhale, draw to the wall while inhaling, get my anchor point, get my sight in my peep, set the sight on the target, then focus on the sight level (this takes my mind off the x), I ensure my grip is my normal low wrist hold, then when my body feels settled in (approx. 5-10 seconds I guess) I focus on aligning my pin on the x, I then smoothly pull thru my shot, after the shot I watch the arrow hit the target thru my sight (can't drop your arm if you can see the arrow fly all the way to the target), wash rinse repeat, this whole time my mind is clear of any other thoughts than the target. My mind is clear, no worries about work, home, kids, etc. this is target time only.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

dua lam pa said:


> So don't relax , your not going to be relaxed shooting for the tittle of World Champion Archery Master -





dua lam pa said:


> so hows that working out for ya ?


You having fun spamming this forum and showing your ignorance?

Go crawl back under your rock

FLUSH - done with you


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

I step on the line, check the position of my feet, nock an arrow, hook on the release, check the position of my bowhand and then I visualize the whole shot—raising the bow, pulling back smoothly, preload, anchor, the scope on the X, a clean release and my arrow right in the X—then I execute my actual shot without trying to focus on anything but the thought of a clean shot and the satisfying feeling of my arrow punching the X.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

CarlV said:


> You having fun spamming this forum and showing your ignorance?
> 
> Go crawl back under your rock
> 
> FLUSH - done with you



Pardon me sir ? 
In the short amount of time I have been here I have offered a decent amount advice - Some may like it some may not - Advice is generally accepted as ones opinion -take it or leave it - 
However being called ignorant , and a terd is kinda unexpected , especially for the valid comments you quoted me on. 
Out of respect and thinking you might be some sort of archery guru, overflowing with outstanding archery informations I had a look at you contributions. I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

1. Draw and find the comfort spot.

2. Hold and let it settle in to a steady float.

3. Focus on pulling smooth while I watch the float.

I'm not the guy that can pretend I'm on a beach in Fiji on the line in a competition so I practice like I'm competing. I focus on the release or I get lazy with it.


----------



## drew_foster (Feb 15, 2014)

Walk to the line, check my footing, knock an arrow, double check my bow grip, draw, make sure my right hand and string touch my face at the same point, and shoot. I try not to focus on just one thing while I'm shooting.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Check stance
stand up straight
feel bow grip
feel equal pressure on each finger of release
Come to full draw
feel equal pressure on release fingers
feel grip pressure towards target
wrap thumb around release post
feel pressure on third finger
concentrate on forward pressure towards target
wait release to break
nice shot
that's like me
repeat.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I know it sounds long but I have key words to simplify this routine and I shoot at least 30 arrows a day blank bale. Im just the opposite of above post, I try to feel and think exactly the same thoughts on each shot aNd while aiming.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

dua lam pa said:


> Pardon me sir ?
> In the short amount of time I have been here I have offered a decent amount advice - Some may like it some may not - Advice is generally accepted as ones opinion -take it or leave it -
> However being called ignorant , and a terd is kinda unexpected , especially for the valid comments you quoted me on.
> Out of respect and thinking you might be some sort of archery guru, overflowing with outstanding archery informations I had a look at you contributions. I was a bit disappointed.


I just wish there was a "Like" button here


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Prior to 2009 I really didn't use a shot routine and my shooting was very inconsistent. Some days I would shoot well and others I would shoot poorly. The problem was that I did not have any gauge to measure from when things went bad and could not understand what the problem was to correct it. Several weeks prior to the NFAA Outdoor Nationals I called Terry Wunderle (yes, I'm nervy) and he was nice enough to spend a few minutes with me. He asked me if I had a shot routine and recommended I use one. For the next several weeks I worked on developing a simple routine and it did help me. While I didn't come even close to the winners circle, I didn't embarrass myself either. I actually had one very good 1/2 round of 272. The rest of my shoot was pretty bland because I was new to the shot routine business, but like I said, I didn't embarrass myself either. Since then I've been off and on again with the shot routine. For whatever reason I drift away from it from time to time. I may have A.D.D. (Archery Deficit Disorder). I'm currently using and refining my shot routine to the point where I'm really understanding it and the more I truly understand it, the better I shoot. Bottom line: I'm a better shooter with a shot routine than without. 

Currently it goes like this:

1. Draw, Preload & Align
2. Center the Peep
3. Acquire the X 
4. Safety Off & Commit!

Each one of those steps has significant meaning to me. I try and be as deliberate as possible with them.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess ill post mine. 
Check footing. Nock arrow. Set rear bar on hip. Hook release. Move bow hand on the handle until it feels familiar. Adjust release hand. Draw back smooth and calm, everything is still pretty tense. Relax arms, put tension into back, relax release hand until the click. Focus hard on my spot. Settle into the spot. Pull with my back and slightly loosen my pointer finger until release fires. Keep pressure into my shoulder to keep the bow up, let it rock in my hand. Keep eyes on my spot. Start over and over. I usually have a song playing in my head during all of this. Not sure why, it's always been that way.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Here's mine

Nock arrow
Check stance (only on first arrow)
Hook release
Set grip on bow and release
Look at target
Raise bow to target (confirm bow shoulder is down), inhale.
Draw to stops, hit contact points (tip of nose, corner of mouth knuckle at ear lobe). Exhale.
Set both shoulders (due to a motorcycle racing injury. I do NOT tell others to do this)
Put ring on target
Check level, rotate hinge to click (still learning my hinge. This should happen without conscious rotation, but I need to develop more consistency before I feel comfortable drawing with even finger pressure), inhale 1/2 breath.
Focus on X, start firing engine, focus on X.
Bang.
Don't change a thing (follow through), let bow go where it wants (tips forward, drops down, and a little to the left), release hand goes where it wants (pretty much straight back).
If it was a good shot, replay the feeling. 
Repeat.

As I've been doing most of it this way for a long time, much of it "just happens" and I see exactly what N7709K is talking about.
Still learning the release a lot, so that is still a very conscious effort.


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

my shot sequence is something that I strictly adhere to. It is a definate constant, repeatable action, that if I have total control over, it will allow me to have more control of where that arrow will hit.

grab the bow from the hanger
place my feet
nock the arrow
grip 
deep inhale and exhale while staring down the target
inhale, exhale while drawing, looking at the target (eyes only come off target if i feel i need to look at my level)
i lift left heel and place back down for some reason while i am coming to anchor
another breath and half exhale
aiming, aiming
firing engine intiated
shot should go within 5-7 seconds for me
if not, let down (working on this)
if it doesn't feel right or float gets uncomfortable, i let down (working on this too)

my biggest issue i am having right now is letting down, i am letting down more when it doesn't feel right. i know i have total control of my feet, grip, stance, and my overall setup. if i can be consistent with those things, i will be more consistent down range.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

This "shot sequence" thing is interesting in that (I believe) most either (1) tend to dismiss it entirely or (2) make it too complicated. 

Shooting a bow is really simple. There are only two parts to actually shooting bow. I don't include things like "loading the arrow" in the "process." In fact, my (current) process is very simple, the act of "pulling" only has two steps. The act of "letting go;" only one step, with three distinct sub-steps contained in the one. So I guess you could say there's five steps. I know, this may seem overly simple to some, but it's where I'm at right now. Others experience will differ, because items like "stance" just become your nature after while they don't need to be included in the process at some point.

To summarize....KISS. 

These are only my experiences, I'm not telling anyone they are the "right" way or the "only" way, but they do work for me, maybe someone can benefit from them.


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> This "shot sequence" thing is interesting in that (I believe) most either (1) tend to dismiss it entirely or (2) make it too complicated.
> 
> Shooting a bow is really simple. There are only two parts to actually shooting bow. I don't include things like "loading the arrow" in the "process." In fact, my (current) process is very simple, the act of "pulling" only has two steps. The act of "letting go;" only one step, with three distinct sub-steps contained in the one. So I guess you could say there's five steps. I know, this may seem overly simple to some, but it's where I'm at right now. Others experience will differ, because items like "stance" just become your nature after while they don't need to be included in the process at some point.
> 
> ...


those of us that posted to the OP's request, may not actually have to think about these things, and they are second nature. i had to actually go and shoot, and wrote mine down. after shooting for many years, these things definately do become second nature. so i wouldn't say that people are overthinking there sequence, but answering the original post. i bet if you wrote down all details while shooting, then compare your list to a video of yourself, you would see that you do those things each time you shoot. now when in the woods after a big buck, all that detail goes out the window, and the shot sequence happens because we've ingrained it into ourselves.

it does help though to have a "written program", especially if you start having a glitch you can't figure out. you can go to your "written list" and see if you are shooting the same way you have been for years or if you're missing something.

but yes i agree, keep it simple, aim and shoot. but get your constants down (your sequence) then constant x's may follow


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

go to the KSL site...it has a good one.

nothing is overthought in a shot sequence.
if you put too much pressure on one finger during your release- shot goes somewhere else (finger shooting)
if your hand placement is 1/8" off in any direction...shot goes somewhere else.
if your breathing is different from shot to shot...each one will be in a different locaiton.
if your anchor is slightly off-- yep, so is the shot
fire a release differently (pointing finger- BT-rotation)- all different

so, if one thinks it's not that important...sure, maybe for hunting but when you're talking precision...everything counts.


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> go to the KSL site...it has a good one.
> 
> nothing is overthought in a shot sequence.
> if you put too much pressure on one finger during your release- shot goes somewhere else (finger shooting)
> ...


agreed, EVERYTHING!!! I'm glad i took the time to write down every detail that i posted, i had no idea that i lifted my left heel everytime that i come to anchor. its details like that, that we can go back and look to see if we are doing something different when we just aren't shooting our best. 
i may not think about that detail while shooting, but its there. i even notice in my videos that my thumb curls a bit just before the shot break (hinge with no thumb peg)
when i am practicing, i write down notes after each end, sometimes after each arrow, have somewhat of a practice session journal. how i feel, why i might be more fatigued, why i missed the x. every detail i can think of . slow motion video is the best, you can see things that you're doing that you wouldn't even notice otherwise


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Donjr721 said:


> it does help though to have a "written program",


Completely agree. Thanks for noting that. I failed to include that in my post. 

Furthering the point that I was trying to illustrate, your list will evolve as you progress. Things you don't even think about (and shouldn't) should fall from the list because they have become part of the (sub-conscious) machine, provided of course you are doing them right every single time. 

My (written) list currently has two parts. The first only has two steps, the second, three. That's as small as my "list" has ever been. But I'm shooting better than I ever have in my life. The goal is; to get the (written) list to where it has 0 things on it. I am convinced that's doable.


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Completely agree. Thanks for noting that. I failed to include that in my post.
> 
> Furthering the point that I was trying to illustrate, your list will evolve as you progress. Things you don't even think about (and shouldn't) should fall from the list because they have become part of the (sub-conscious) machine, provided of course you are doing them right every single time.
> 
> My (written) list currently has two parts. The first only has two steps, the second, three. That's as small as my "list" has ever been. But I'm shooting better than I ever have in my life. The goal is; to get the (written) list to where it has 0 things on it. I am convinced that's doable.


that's excellent, even better concept, marking it off the list. i like that. its like a golf swing, you can't actually think and execute more than 1 or 2 things at a time. i assume that high level atheletes can process 3 or more things, but if we can get our mental list "marked off" and only have 1 maybe 2 thoughts and let the physical aspect take care of itself, x's will come easy.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Donjr721 said:


> that's excellent, even better concept, marking it off the list. i like that. its like a golf swing, you can't actually think and execute more than 1 or 2 things at a time. i assume that high level atheletes can process 3 or more things, but if we can get our mental list "marked off" and only have 1 maybe 2 thoughts and let the physical aspect take care of itself, x's will come easy.


One important point that I didn't notice here is this: Regardless of content, using a specific step by step shot process keeps your conscious mind occupied and out of trouble. It can be simple to complex depending on what you are comfortable with. I'm a big picture type so I like to keep mine as simple as possible.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

I have found that after 30 years of coaching (not archery but it still applies) that you need to totally co it your sequence to the subconscious mind if you are thinking you have stopped aiming and the conscious mind can only do 1 thing if you switch from aiming to releasing and back one will always suffer


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish I had a fulltime compound coach nearby, the leader of my JOAD club is primarily recurve. Ive been learning back tension on my own for the most part, other than some instruction from the local shop owner. It's difficult sometimes but im trying to manage!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

There are a few coaches that do some on-line lessons...Nuts & Bolts comes to mind. I don't think it's live on-line coaching but you send him video and he does his thing...could be worth looking in to.

While I agree that having a subconscious shot routine can have its benefits, there could be a missed step if it's not literally a step 1-X process. Or if errors are presenting themselves, it might be difficult to identify exactly where the issue is located.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Bow Predator said:


> I wish I had a fulltime compound coach nearby, the leader of my JOAD club is primarily recurve. Ive been learning back tension on my own for the most part, other than some instruction from the local shop owner. It's difficult sometimes but im trying to manage!


Have you tried contacting someone from this NFAA affiliated club? 
Osage Archers
c/o Ronda Nitz
Rt. 3, Box 9250
Bartlesville, OK 74003
918 336-0898


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot enough that my shot sequence is set in stone and I don't have to think about any of it, the important thing about having a strong shot sequence is that if you approach a shot and something isn't right your body will tell you instantly and you can fix the problem.

For me I tweeked my shot sequence this spring and it lead me to some really good 3d scores, I simply changed the starting spot of where I begin my firing engine to the moment that my pin gets to the 12 ring and that way my aiming and firing engine had started at the same time.

This week I am actually going to change my shot sequence a little, I am entering the indoor season and I want to train a little with letting my thumb off when I am approaching the x and then pausing and waiting for the pin to be perfect on the x and then running my firing engine.

So 99% of the firing engine is remaining the same but the order of things is being tweeked a little. I am not going to try and strangle the pin into staying on the x, my float usually floats nice and then the pin stalls out for a second or two and I am going to see how it feels to shoot this way.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never thought of a 3d shot,...or a hunting shot, for that matter, ..... in any other terms but a different target shot. the execution has to be the same.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot a bunch of 3d and over the last few years especially when I started shooting a 4x lens I found myself coming to anchor and wandering around on the target trying to find the spot to aim at because I would get lost on the foam. There are many looks a guy gets when shooting 3d, you get the naked eye look then the binocular look then the naked eye look next to the scope when drawing and then the look through the peep and the lens at the target. For me this was a huge issue that would suck seconds out of my shot and by the time I finally got settled in I was in the later half of my shot and many times starting to shake.

By simply making the decision to do a better job of finalizing the spot I was going to aim at before drawing and then tying my firing engine to my aiming so that they started at the same time allowed me to shoot my bow on the 3d course about 4 to 5 seconds into my float pattern instead of 10 seconds. 

When shooting indoor I don't have a issue with finding the x so I am currious about just coming off the 3d season to go ahead and allow myself to get the pin more perfect and then start my engine. To me these little tweeks are what a guy does to find out what is going to take him to awesome shooting.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I think one of the purist moments of archery that I have had in a while happened this summer for me when I showed up and coached some people at a archery complex and when I was done coaching them I went over to the 70 meter fita area and set up, I had never shot a real fita target with the cool bullesey target so I didn't have a plan other than to just let my pin settle in on the center of the gold ring in the center and run my engine. I am sure that if I start going there next summer and shooting long distance in their league that I will develop some tweeks to my shot sequence that allow me to shoot spot on even better than I did that first day because it was fun.


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Joe Schnur said:


> I have found that after 30 years of coaching (not archery but it still applies) that you need to totally co it your sequence to the subconscious mind if you are thinking you have stopped aiming and the conscious mind can only do 1 thing if you switch from aiming to releasing and back one will always suffer


1. Take stance. Slightly open. 
1. Nock arrow. Finger sling on.
2. Attach release.
3. Find bow hand position. 
4. Deep breath and exhale.
5. Raise bow and breath in with draw. Drawing above or on the gold.
6. Anchor and partially exhale, while relaxing front shoulder, bow hand and holding with the back.
*7. Unconsciously center peep with scope. *This is the key and has taken my shooting to the next level. Use peripheral vision, or unconscious lining up of the peep and scope. Don't focus from level to peep to scope, just let your unconscious/peripheral vision do it and trust it. Then all you have to do is aim.*
8. Aim. ~3-6 seconds. 2 eyes open. 
9. Release. 
10. Hit the X.


----------

